# '08 Subject Assignment - WINDOWS - Due July 18th



## MissMia (Jul 3, 2008)

THEME: WINDOWS

This should be an interesting assignment.

Please post new photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

Well this should be interesting. Looking forward to this assignment.


----------



## designjordi (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm... I wonder what I could find. I don't have a single "window" photo in my current library... lots of doors! haha!


----------



## icassell (Jul 3, 2008)

Phoenix, AZ


----------



## designjordi (Jul 3, 2008)

That's cooool! Where did you find a window like that?


----------



## icassell (Jul 3, 2008)

It was taken from inside the new Phoenix Convention Center in Phoenix, AZ -- yep it's cool!


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are some more:

The first two are from the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, CA.  The third one is in Phoenix, AZ again.





















I like windows!


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

Bisbee, AZ

OK, I'll admit it ... I'm going nuts with this assignment.


----------



## MissMia (Jul 4, 2008)

icassell said:


> Bisbee, AZ
> 
> OK, I'll admit it ... I'm going nuts with this assignment.



I love Bisbee, but I've had some pretty scary times there. 

Great photos too!


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks!

Scary? I've only been there once. We went on a ghost walk -- that was as scary as it got for us. Lot's of good picture taking down there.


----------



## designjordi (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow those are some great photos! I really like the last one... leaves the viewer with a feeling of mystery. Awesome job!


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks so much! Glad you like!  Now, I'll stop posting and see what everyone else comes up with.  These were sitting here in RAW waiting for an excuse to be processed.


----------



## designjordi (Jul 4, 2008)

Hahaha! No no, don't stop posting if you have more! There's room for everyone.  I'll have to take some myself sometime soon... then your photos won't be so lonely here, hahahaha!


----------



## MissMia (Jul 4, 2008)

It's an old photo, but I promise to shoot a new one for the assignment! 






It's a window looking into the silo at the Titan Missile Museum.


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

That one's cool. Sort of eerie when you think what it represents.  I keep meaning to check that place out -- love the air museum nearby.


----------



## garboui (Jul 4, 2008)

here's one from yesterdays walk that fits the assignment. C&C is definitely welcome on this on as there's something about it that makes me want to like it and something about it that makes me hate it; neither of which i can pinpoint.


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

I really like it -- reminds me of one I took of the Hancock bldg. in Boston years ago (which I can't find anywhere). Is your ISO very high? It seems very noisy.  I wonder if you could lighten it up, too. The composition is excellent.


----------



## Bamb00 (Jul 4, 2008)

That last picture is really great. It almost looks like an abstract painting.


----------



## designjordi (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya it is very cool! And to top it off... a fascinating cloudy sky reflection. Awesome job!


----------



## garboui (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys. 

the iso was set at 100. although i think most of the grain/noise is partially due to pushing a bit too much in the post processing. as for lightning up, i found that the clouds in the centre just became way too blown. i think i may take it back to the lightroom and see what i can do with it this time around.


----------



## designjordi (Jul 4, 2008)

I finally got a window photo... hooray!


----------



## laurenskeet (Jul 4, 2008)

haha i love the lego window photo.


----------



## designjordi (Jul 4, 2008)

Hahaha! Thanks! =)


----------



## Nutcracker33 (Jul 8, 2008)

my submission ... 

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you think this is too much, here is another one 

2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C and C please


----------



## icassell (Jul 8, 2008)

Not wild about the red one, but the others are cool!


----------



## MissMia (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job everyone! Keep posting


----------



## Nutcracker33 (Jul 8, 2008)

icassell said:


> Not wild about the red one, but the others are cool!



do you think it will be better in Black and White, the shot was shot through a red painted glass


----------



## icassell (Jul 8, 2008)

Nutcracker33 said:


> do you think it will be better in Black and White, the shot was shot through a red painted glass



dunno ... try it and see!


----------



## hossmaster (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Jul 8, 2008)

hossmaster said:


>


 


Thats great!!! Oooh I had a good laugh over this one. Totally reminded me of my dog.


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry if it seems like I am copying you hoss, your picture just reminded me of my dorky dog.. lol


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 8, 2008)

My pretty sunset on my pretty truck window.. 












Does missing windows count?


----------



## icassell (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Does missing windows count?




I love this one.


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 8, 2008)

icassell said:


> I love this one.


 

Thanks, that car is "buried" by the river along with lots of other old cars. It is like an old car cemetary over by the river bank. I have been told that they used to use cars as an anti-erosion technique. Sad really.


----------



## Nutcracker33 (Jul 8, 2008)

here it is in grey scale


----------



## icassell (Jul 8, 2008)

better, but the red glass acted as a filter ... contrast on this is weak.  maybe play a bit more?


----------



## Ejazzle (Jul 9, 2008)

can we take a picture of a metaphorical window?


----------



## adr3naline (Jul 9, 2008)

I was excited when I read this assignment.  I ran to the Salt Lake Library and took some shots.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## icassell (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 10, 2008)

adr3naline said:


> I was excited when I read this assignment. I ran to the Salt Lake Library and took some shots. Let me know what you think!


 

Fantastic shot! I love the sunset and the shapes of the building! Great job!! Oh and I LOOOOVE the Superman and Batman banners and signs.. Freakin awesome!

Welcome to the site... I have yet another person who lives roughly by me! :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia (Jul 10, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> can we take a picture of a metaphorical window?




Of course! The subject/theme of the assignments are open to interpretation.

I look forward to your post.


----------



## MissMia (Jul 10, 2008)

adr3naline said:


> I was excited when I read this assignment.  I ran to the Salt Lake Library and took some shots.  Let me know what you think!



Nice shot! Thanks for participating.


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5 (Jul 10, 2008)

First picture was taken in Jamaica, others were taken at Eastern State Penitiary..


----------



## MissMia (Jul 10, 2008)

BrinkofDisaster5 - Nice series. I love that first shot. Thanks for participating.


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 10, 2008)

BrinkofDisaster5 I love that first shot. Where was that taken?


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5 (Jul 10, 2008)

I took that picture in Ocho Rios Jamaica...and thank you very much!!


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5 (Jul 10, 2008)

Found one more Window picture!


----------



## Mullen (Jul 11, 2008)

Through my truck window. Lucky's is a gas station, btw.


----------



## MissMia (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool shot Mullen!!! Thanks for participating.


----------



## DefyinglyGreen (Jul 11, 2008)

First pic is unedited..second pic is edited


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow photo #2 is definately more cheery than the first.


----------



## Mullen (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is a couple from yesterday..

1.





2.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 18, 2008)

Caught the sun reflecting off of a window in the Delaware Capitol Building.


----------



## 93formulalt1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, here's my submission. . . It's not the best, but let's just face it, I'm an amateur!  

Here it is:


----------



## johngpt (Jul 20, 2008)

93formulalt1 said:


> Well, here's my submission. . . It's not the best, but let's just face it, I'm an amateur!
> 
> Here it is:



You do like to tackle the tough ones! 

This is quite a tricky exposure. You did very well. I'd probably have wimped out, taking two different exposures and tried merging them in photoshop.

This doesn't get much tougher, super bright windows and dark church interior. Phew. Good job.


----------



## 93formulalt1 (Jul 20, 2008)

johngpt said:


> You do like to tackle the tough ones!
> 
> This is quite a tricky exposure. You did very well. I'd probably have wimped out, taking two different exposures and tried merging them in photoshop.
> 
> This doesn't get much tougher, super bright windows and dark church interior. Phew. Good job.


Thanks for the compliment!  To be honest with you, I actually didn't have any trouble with this shot.  I guess it was because I was focusing on the lighter parts of the image, mostly on the windows and the reflecting light on the tops of the pews, rather than trying to adjust for the darkness of the church.  I actually got lucky with the church I used, it's the chapel at the college I attend, and these gorgeous stained glass windows are on all but one wall, so there is quite a bit of light inside the chapel.  I must have taken at least 30-40 pictures of this wall alone just to get the exposure right, and this was one of only like 3 pictures that turned out.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 23, 2008)

Nowhere as challenging as 93formulalt1's church interior, but I liked the angles and contrast.


----------



## AdrianBetti (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## johngpt (Jul 27, 2008)

Some interesting textures and angles in that location Adrian. Did you shoot more there?


----------



## johngpt (Jul 27, 2008)

From this last Wednesday. Still using the light from our backdoor slider.

One of these years I have to get more adventurous and try alternate lighting.

This is a house made from shells which my wife has had for the almost 30 years I've known her. It has been in her family for longer than that. There's a small light bulb inside the house, but I'm too unsure of its electrical integrity. I'd hate to have it begin to burn and be ruined.


----------



## Jen Puleo (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are a couple I took the other day.  Better late than  never


----------



## Pugs (Aug 3, 2008)

The windows at the local Chipotle:


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 3, 2008)

Jen that is a wild dress in the window!

Pugs, I love that shot!


----------

